Ask HN: What other websites/forums do you use that are of similar quality to HN? - earenndil
======
adrift
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/](http://boards.4chan.org/g/)

~~~
Amelorate
Small thing to note: While a lot of intelectual discussion does go on in /g/,
the board's culture does often encourage misleading information and trolling.
Browsers of reddit and Hacker News are often called out and ridiculed, and a
number of technologies are dismissed based on being ran by "SJWs".

If you can filter out these things, /g/ does have a lot of discussion, but it
is very different from Hacker News.

~~~
cholantesh
Every board has this issue, and the UI makes it difficult to follow the
discussion. If you're not in it for silly greentext and a half hour (at most)
of bantz, I think it's an uphill battle for quality.

It is better than /biz/, though, which is just MLMs and bad crypto advice it
seems.

------
DoreenMichele
Some Reddit subforums are good. Just avoid the front page like the plague.

~~~
cholantesh
Would love to hear HNers' recommendations on subs. I'll start:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DaystromInstitute/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DaystromInstitute/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/skeptic/](https://www.reddit.com/r/skeptic/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DnD/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DnD/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/)

Also, if you're feeling down at any point,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/)
always does the trick.

~~~
cweagans
If you're into these respective topics:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/3dprinting](https://www.reddit.com/r/3dprinting)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/factorio](https://www.reddit.com/r/factorio)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworking](https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworking)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/maliciouscompliance](https://www.reddit.com/r/maliciouscompliance)

~~~
gremlinsinc
Factorio is such an awesome game... just chiming in...

------
matchmike1313
I enjoy [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

------
sukhadatkeereo
I'm working on Knowledge Trybe
([https://knowledgetrybe.com](https://knowledgetrybe.com)) -the focus is on
Psychology, History, Creativity, and Learning.

------
ct0
[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

------
MichaelBurge
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
throwaway180118
The Something Awful forums are still active and the topic-specific subforums
are full of very smart minds.
[https://forums.somethingawful.com/](https://forums.somethingawful.com/)

------
yread
I like metabunk.org, especially their forums on current events:

[https://www.metabunk.org/current-
events.f52/](https://www.metabunk.org/current-events.f52/)

The Oroville Dam discussion was particularly useful

------
rndmize
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NeutralPolitics/](https://www.reddit.com/r/NeutralPolitics/)

------
sgillen
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/)

------
TaylorGood
FerrariChat. Subscription area is a brain trust of car guys. Been on there for
like fifteen years. Immeasurably valuable.

------
olavgg
[https://www.servethehome.com](https://www.servethehome.com)

------
timlovelee
[http://latest.is/](http://latest.is/)

------
deadcoder0904
[https://wip.chat](https://wip.chat)

------
rthomas6
[https://hubski.com](https://hubski.com)

------
ct0
hackaday.com

